# Wilson FG59 irons



## Sponge1980 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just got a set of these this afternoon and played 9 holes with them tonight. Maybe a bit soon for review but here goes anyway. This is also my first review of anything so please dont laugh.

These clubs are true blades, the heads are very small and compact with a thin top line and very little offset. They look even smaller when you look at them from address. Despite this they were very easy to hit and produced a strong, boring flight. The feel off a solid hit was excellent, definately better than my old set of Snake Eyes 600b. The clubs are nicely weighted and feel good in your hands. I found the grips to be quite thin which I liked.

If you are looking for a traditional set of blades that look and feel good then you should definately have a look at a set of these.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't think Wilson have ever done a bad set of blades.

I'm 99% sure that I'm getting the new Wilson FG Tour wedges.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 7, 2011)

Sponge, they'll need to be a strong boring trajectory for where you play your golf.

I can imagine that it gets a tad windy at your place at times.

Keep us posted with the progress.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 7, 2011)

I can imagine that it gets a tad windy at your place at times.
		
Click to expand...

It does get a wee bit breezy sometimes right enough. Once I've played a few rounds with them I'll put up a better review.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Apr 10, 2011)

First full round with the new irons today. Shot a 2 over par 67 and managed to get .2 off my handicap. The clubs were excellent and I'm really pleased with them. Hopefully can keep it up for the rest of the season.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 10, 2011)

Glad to hear it, love the look of the wilson staff blades.....


----------

